# Ikan Koi > Penyakit dan Pengobatan Koi >  PERUT TURUN (POTBELLY)

## dattairadian

*Potbelly karena Hypertrophy Hati*
_Hati bisa dikontrol oleh kerja dari alpha-starch_

Potbelly disebabkan oleh hypertrophy hati. Akibat dari genetik yang kurang baik, maka  menyebabkan ada koi memiliki hati yang sangat sensitive terhadap starch (starch adalah kandungan tertentu yang ada dalam makanan yang menjadi kunci kesehatan koi, karena berperan menentukan kadar sumber energi yang dibutuhkan oleh koi, dimana sumber energi sebenarnya untuk koi adalah glukosa (gula), bukan fatty acid (lemak)). Ada 2 macam starch; alpha (alpha-starch) dan beta (beta- starch).

Semua starch yang ada di alam, awalnya adalah beta-starch. Beberapa beta-starch secara alamiah telah berevolusi berubah menjadi alpha-starch permanent selamanya seperti pada kentang. Namun ada pula beta-starch yang berubah menjadi alpha (secara instant), hanya ketika dipanaskan (seperti pada proses pembuatan pellet) dan lalu akan berubah menjadi beta kembali jika bertemu suhu air menjadi normal (suhu kamar). 
Memang kandungan starch dalam kentang dan grain akan ada perubahan struktur alpha ketika dipanaskan. Namun perubahan alpha-starch tsb berubah menjadi sangat mudah larut di air, dan menjadi sangat mudah dicerna. Sebaliknya, kandungan asli alpha-starch tidak mudah larut di air sangat sulit untuk dicerna.

Jika starch yg seharusnya untuk memproduksi alpha digunakan oleh koi, maka koi secara naluriah berusaha mendapatkan sumber energi yg lain. Koi akan berusaha untuk memperbesar area hati dengan membengkakkan/ memperbesar hatinya. Karena tubuh koi mencari tempat untuk melepaskan cairan cerna/digestive, ini yang akhirnya menyebabkan potbelly.

Roti dan mie adalah makanan yang dapat menyebabkan potbelly pada koi, dan sebenarnya, koi menjadi menderita karena kelainan pencernaan. Asupan diet alpha-starch yg dibuat dengan instant juga dapat menyebabkan potbelly lagi pada koi hanya dalam waktu sebulan. Sementara itu, jika diet-makanan, dimana komposisi utamanya adalah kentang (pembuat alpha-starch permanen) diberikan kepada koi, koi yang menderita potbelly dapat berangsur-angsur kembali ke bentuk normal dalam waktu 2-3 bulan. 
Asupan kandungan alpha-starch seperti pada kentang (yg dari beta sudah berevolusi berubah permanent menjadi alpha) akan mungkin menyebabkan hati menjadi menciut kembali. Penciutan ini bekerja untuk mengecilkan area hati, dan koi yg menderita potbelly akan kembali ke bentuk semula yang normal. Namun demikian,  koi yg sembuh dari potbelly, dengan memberikan makanan diet yg mengandung beta-starch lagi kepada koi, akan menyebabkan potbelly lagi.

Alpha-starch, setelah dicerna dan diserap, segera berubah menjadi glukosa, dan glukosa digunakan sebagai sumber energi, jadi protein yg dimakan akan menjadi darah dan daging dari koi. Untuk pulih dari potbelly ini tidak akan memakan waktu lama, dan pada saat bersamaan, membentuk daging di bagian antara perut dan ekor. 

Jadi kesimpulannya, penyebab potbelly itu adalah :
- Genetik yang kurang baik, sehingga memiliki hati yang sangat sensitif terhadap terhadap "starch".
- Suhu air (karena bisa merubah alpha-starch menjadi beta starch kembali - khususnya untuk alpha-starch yang instan).
- Makanan yang mengandung Beta-starch, apalagi jika berlebihan.

----------


## adamreza

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## dattairadian

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## dattairadian

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## seizetheday2610

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## dattairadian

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## beryl

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## siong

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## dattairadian

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Robby Iwan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## dattairadian

Coba treatment di atas atuh bos Robby ......

----------


## Davkoi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## dattairadian

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Davkoi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## chester

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Robby Iwan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## chester

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## dattairadian

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## siong

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Davkoi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## karom

> Originally Posted by Davkoi
> 
> for all : 
> 
> food yang mengunakan kentang sebagai karbohidrat adalah IZEKI  . 
> 
> Tks 
> 
> Davkoi
> ...


bos datta kalo saya kasih makan Potato-Chips, French-Fries atau Baked-Potato boleh gak ya ... kan bahan dasarnya kentang juga   ::

----------


## HANDI

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## dattairadian

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Davkoi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## gregorius gerry

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## steamkoi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## doddy

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## topkoifarm

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## monscine

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## topkoifarm

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Ajik Raffles

> emangnya modelnya pak Datta kayak profesor    ...belum pernah tau sih.....


Pak Ong ingat wajah Profesor Calculus-nya Tintin?
Nah wajah p Datta beda jauh banget dari tampang profesor itu, pak   ::  
Tapi di edisi kedua majalah KOI's dia akan tampil, pak. 
Jadi pak Ong bisa lihat wajah imutnya  ::

----------


## chester

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## dattairadian

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## koibito

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## cheung

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## topkoifarm

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## dattairadian

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## dattairadian

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## koibito

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## chester

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## cheung

Sampai saat ini setahu saya belum ada nyg jual IZEKI di Bandung.. Mungkin Pak Datta bisa bantu? Ato pesen langsung ke Jakarta aja mungkin ya?  ::  gimana pak cheung?[/quote]

klu di jkt dimananya? ada jasa pengiriman jg?

----------


## dattairadian

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## cheung

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Monggalana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## dattairadian

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## h3ln1k

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## koibito

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## YudiHP

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## William Pantoni

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## dattairadian

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## edwin

jadi gk perlu direndem pak datta?

----------


## dattairadian

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## edwin

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ari-radja

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## h3ln1k

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## edwin

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## torpey

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## darren febriano

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## dattairadian

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## dattairadian

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## dattairadian

> Permisi numpang tanya juga, kalo pelet berbahan dasar wheat germ apakah termasuk aplha or beta starch kah Om?
> Hatur nuhun.


selain kentang, beta om dendi... tapi sekali lagi semuanya lebih ditentukan kepada *gen ikan*  (ke sensitifan hatinya terhadap starch)

----------


## h3ln1k

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## dattairadian

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## h3ln1k

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## KARHOMA

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## h3ln1k

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Yamin

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## h3ln1k

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## adepe

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## h3ln1k

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## mrbunta

> kalo water maintenance jelas no. 1 om kalo korelasinya mungkin tuh ikan banyak geraknya om di mudpond jadi mamam nya dibakar jadi otot


loh jadi ini masalah kegemukan, ato lever?

----------


## seven7colour

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## 36aquatic

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## seven7colour

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## victor

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## DIGDO

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## DIGDO

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## limjohan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## victor

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## limjohan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ad666

> lagi experiment, hehe....


berapa neh taripnya?  ::

----------


## victor

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## KARHOMA

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## victor

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## KARHOMA

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Spider_man

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## victor

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## RAIS

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## limjohan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## victor

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## teddy wiwono

Om Vic, numpang tanya kalo potbelly itu ikannya gendut dan gak isa panjang ya?
 ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## teddy wiwono

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## victor

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## koikulo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## bobo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## koikulo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## bobo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## victor

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## koikulo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## bobo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## William Pantoni

Coba baca Majalah Kois edisi 8 d...di jelasin oleh om Datta.

----------


## teddy wiwono

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## 9 Koi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## hariw99

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## 9 Koi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## victor

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## 9 Koi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## fachm13

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## 9 Koi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## victor

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## hariw99

> btw juragan victor, saya search ID om attar koq gak ada ya 
> 
> tapi kl dilihat2 ikan kena potbelly lucu juga sih jadi cabi..cabi..gitu  :P


mungkin maksudnya attar itu dattairadian om, yang ts nya thread ini. tapi pastinya pm om victor aja om

----------


## hariw99

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## 9 Koi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## tupai

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## koi_vj

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## tupai

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ipan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Wawan Purwanto

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## adykurnia

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## prika

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## torpey

FYI tempo hari maen ke rumah om Dodo ada stock kok Hi silk sweet potato  :: 

yang saya tau sih pot belly belum tentu menyebabkan kematian koi, hanya biasanya menyebabkan pindah kolam aja  ::

----------


## ridho83

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## arungtasik

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ridho83

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## arungtasik

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Abied

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## @bursakoiku

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## commander

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Ericsan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## harryachta

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Rx270

Berarti pot belly tidak bs disembuhkan dong yah.. Mgkn harus coba puasakan + turunin jumlah pemberian pakan + kasih hi silk potato.. Ada yg sudah coba? Om victor?

----------


## Markoi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Rx270

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Markoi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Narto Kusnadi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## dTp

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Mossad

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## owi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------

